
Show HN: Small Websites - bananatron
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bananatron.github.io&#x2F;small-websites&#x2F;<p>The modern web needs a diet - I&#x27;m trying to start a list of web sites&#x2F;services that deliver a small payload (HN being a good example). Any submissions would be helpful!
======
RandomGuyDTB
Would blogs such as Donald Knuth's be acceptable? I know his is probably way
less than 100K but it looks like all the websites listed are services and news
publications rather than actual personal websites.

~~~
bananatron
I've wondered about personal websites.

A lot of them would come in under 500kb, but the list would be huge? I'm still
trying to figure out how to best to categorize and think about this list so
any suggestions would be appreciated.

------
tijmentiming
Slashdot with JS off is perfect, but yeah..

~~~
bananatron
Is this a different URL that restricts/ignores JS? I'm seeing slashdot.org
come in at about 1MB.

Like many websites, if they didn't have ad/tracking scripts, it'd be smaller
(slashdot seems to have quite a few).

~~~
tijmentiming
Yes, it's indeed the case with many websites. I didn't even bother to check
slashdot with JS enabled :).

